# Explain menzerna polish's to me please



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, at the moment I've only been using the CG water based and 3M polishes, really liking the 3M range too. 
I've heard how menzerna is similar to the swissvax cleaner fluids and has a longer working time. 

Can someone explain the names and level of cutting power to me please. For example 3m fastcut is a high cut compound polish the ultrafine se is one down, ultrafina (blue) being the lowest for refining and jeweling. ]

Thanks for any replies 

Dan


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I think this will help you a lot in comparing 

http://truthindetailing.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=1541


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks bud


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

AcN said:


> I think this will help you a lot in comparing
> 
> http://truthindetailing.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=1541


Are S34A and PO91E still available or were they rebranded to S100 and PO85RD 3.02?


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought they were re-branded, not sure if the PO91E is quite the same as the 3.02 because the former could be worked by hand pretty well


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Are S34A and PO91E still available or were they rebranded to S100 and PO85RD 3.02?


A)POS34A is the old Power Gloss
B)PO91L is the only Intensive polish who is out for sale since,
C) PO85RD3.02 is sold under the name "Power finish"
D) POS100 was a updated version of (A), but is now discontinued for
F) S500 Fast Gloss - a compound who is similar to 3M fast cut+


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Guess we need to make our own comparative chart and keep it up to date


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Porta said:


> C) PO85RD3.02 is sold under the name "Power finish"


I have a bottle of PO85RD 3.02 labelled as "Intensive Polish"


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Why can't these companies make products easier to understand? If they do 4 level of cut, why not put a simple number to identify it? There should be a standard format for these things. That's why i'm going over to P1 and P2.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Why can't these companies make products easier to understand? If they do 4 level of cut, why not put a simple number to identify it? There should be a standard format for these things. That's why i'm going over to P1 and P2.


Couldn't agree more bud, it would make sense to do so. For example 3m are colour coded and match to their colour coded pads. Very simple


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> I have a bottle of PO85RD 3.02 labelled as "Intensive Polish"


Yes, but now Menzerna have stopped to sell RD3.02 under the name "Intensive Polish".


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The ones that are more readily available in order of cut (low to high) are

po85 rd
106fa
203s
rd3.02
s100

I would use thus, hard and medium hard paints needing a 2 step correction would be s100 then 85rd to refine. If just enhancing the finish generically you could use 3.02 on hard paints, 203s on medium and 106fa on soft. Each will finish down very well. However you dont need all of them once you get to know them, you could make do with 3 or even 2 if needs be but they do each have their own place. great on a da as well


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Daz.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

stangalang said:


> The ones that are more readily available in order of cut (low to high) are
> 
> po85 rd
> 106fa
> ...


Useful advice mate cheers 



Razzzle said:


> Daz.


Again thanks bud


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

You see, I don't want graphs etc. I just want the bottle to say what it does. Colour code them, give each one a number,anything that makes it straight forward.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> You see, I don't want graphs etc. I just want the bottle to say what it does. Colour code them, give each one a number,anything that makes it straight forward.


The bottle says what it does? with the numbers on teh bottle??! or is it just me that reads the numbers on the bottle?

Daz.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Porta said:


> Yes, but now Menzerna have stopped to sell RD3.02 under the name "Intensive Polish".


I'm not disputing that, but if the OP comes across an older bottle, eg in the Sales Corner for example, it might be marked as "Intensive Polish"



Razzzle said:


> The bottle says what it does? with the numbers on teh bottle??! or is it just me that reads the numbers on the bottle?
> 
> Daz.


Maybe on the new ones Daz - my bottles Menz polish only have sticky labels on the base that have the code numbers printed on. I need to check, but labels may have the formula codes printed on them.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah I agree, why would you want to label your products IMO in such a confusing way.

Maybe they have made it fool proof to try and steer the fools away from polishing in the first place? 

Nathan


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

nath69uk said:


> Yeah I agree, why would you want to label your products IMO in such a confusing way.
> 
> Maybe they have made it fool proof to try and steer the fools away from polishing in the first place?
> 
> Nathan


Menzerna are made for OEM and they are satisfied with the stupid codes. But I promise, it will be better in the future.


----------

